# Loosing feathers



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

I I'm new to keeping back yard chickens and having problems with 1 hen out of 6 it's loosing feathers round the neck and I don't understand why please help if you can


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Could she be molting. Mine go thru it at different times and it seems the chest neck area is first to loose the feathers.


----------



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

That may be it but it looks saw in the skin is that natural


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If it looks raw, she might have mites and is picking or scratching herself raw which would also cause the fether loss.


----------



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok I have mite powder il put it on them again and let you know thanks a lot really helpful


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine are molting at the moment. feathers everywhere.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like it is that time of year ... mine have started molting also.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there anything that she could be sticking her head in, rubbing her neck? A feeder with holes or similar? I'd look around.


----------



## yokohamamama (Jul 29, 2012)

She could be on the bottom of the totam pole and the other hens are just picking on her?


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

mine look like they have been through an old ringer washer... love moulting season LOL


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have more feathers in my backyard and coop than in my down filled pillow. Got to love molting time.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

its about that time my egg production is down and starting to see more feathers around the coupe. its possible she may be hen pecked as well. They like that pecking order. My poor hen pecked bird has little feathers left the back of her head her head and butt and back!!! they get quite ratty looking


----------

